# Quadra-Fire QFI30 2010 versus 2011 model



## Ken0 (Aug 29, 2011)

Our dealer is offering a 2010 Quadra-Fire QFI30 at a discount (approx. 5%) over the 2011 model.  He indicated they are the same but with the IPI and fan noise issues reported in this forum, I was wondering if the 2011 model included improvements to address some of the reported issues.  If so, how can you identify the different models (e.g., date code).  

I would like to stick to the electronic ignition but would another company be better.  The Regency 32E or Lopi DVS be a better choice.  We would like the largest viewing area without modifying our current fireplace.


Fireplace Dimensions - prefab 42X22; Installing propane for insert.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## jotulguy (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Ken0. I am in the industry and from my point of view the IPI on an insert is flawed. What i mean by that is most of the time you will have your pilot lite during the season any way. If the pilot isnt lite then you could have lock out from the fire not being able to establish draft or high condensation on the glass everytime you turn on your insert. The standing pilot version keeps some heat in the flue and allows the insert to function properly. If you take a close look at most manuals you will see that many manufactures recommend leaving the pilot on if its under 50 degrees outside.  So the point i am trying to make here is if you can get a good deal i wouldnt let IPI stop you from making a purchase.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Oct 14, 2011)

In 2011 they have improved the IPI sensor a lot. It is larger, generates more voltage, and now reads the main burner flame as well as the pilot, allows for more air around it.  And there were also adjustments made to limit fan noise (basically there is a cutout behind the fan so that it doesn't have anything to vibrate against).  jotulguy does have a point, standing pilot units are definitely more reliable as it is a tried and true technology.  IPI is relatively new so there are bugs that are being worked out.  Personally if you wanted to go with an IPI unit I would go with the 2011 model as HHT has made lots of improvements with the problems they were having.  And as far as IPI units, HHT (Quad, Heatilator, Heat & Glo) I've found to be the least problematic.


----------

